# The all new,,,, Chaney Santa Maria has arrived!!!!!!!!!!



## Tri Tip (Feb 5, 2011)

Drove out the Lakewood yesterday to pick up this first of a kind prototype. I told Chaney I want a Santa Maria Grill but didn’t want a separate grill to add to the arsenal of grill and smoker crap I already have. The wife was an easy sell, since it meant that there would not be another grill in the yard. We brainstormed on the design for a few months and this one needed no modifications. I believe Chaney will be making these as an option to his grill line. I cooked on it this evening and WOW it was absolutely amazing. So much fun. Not only was I cooking, but I was drinking beers next to a fire at the same time. I stopped at the local wood lot to pick up some Red Oak and fired it up for some Tri Tip.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 5, 2011)

Very freaking cool! 8)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 5, 2011)

WOW...looks great!!


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 5, 2011)

WOW Mike persistence pays off and you now have your Santa Maria grill. A great lookin' addition and a super looking meal. I'll have to start working on my little woman


----------



## Vermin999 (Feb 5, 2011)

SWEET!!!!! I like it a lot!!!


----------



## Smokey Lew (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey Mike, that's way cool. Where are you still getting corn on the cob this time of year? What's the cost factor for the Santa Maria insert?

Great looking cook.


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 5, 2011)

The corn is comming form a local produce stand out here lf you come down this way i'll pm you the address. My usual dealer is all dried up. I'll let you talk to Chaney on the price since I believe he gave me a smoken deal. I don't even know if he made a profit. Once again a way cool dude. I'm going to ask him if he could build a 22.5 in round version for a kettle. It might be tough but he would clean up with sales.  

p.s. Lew the bottom frame is 1 in square pipe not angle iron so it won't warp.


----------



## Griff (Feb 5, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Vermin999 (Feb 5, 2011)

Tri Tip said:
			
		

> The corn is comming form a local produce stand out here lf you come down this way i'll pm you the address. My usual dealer is all dried up. I'll let you talk to Chaney on the price since I believe he gave me a smoken deal. I don't even know if he made a profit. Once again a way cool dude. I'm going to ask him if he could build a 22.5 in round version for a kettle. It might be tough but he would clean up with sales.
> 
> p.s. Lew the bottom frame is 1 in square pipe not angle iron so it won't warp.




If he makes one for the kettle, I'll take the first one.


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 5, 2011)

Vermin999 said:
			
		

> Tri Tip said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll let you know what he says.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice looking new cooker and fine looking groceries. 

bigwheel


----------



## AndyW (Feb 6, 2011)

Now that's what I call a cool grill :supz:


----------



## californiagrillin (Feb 6, 2011)

That's Fu@#@n Awesome Mike! Think you guys came up with a winner here.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 6, 2011)

EPIC !


----------



## TimBear (Feb 6, 2011)

Now you got my brain aspinnin about what I can do to my grills, Hmmmmm


----------



## Toby Keil (Feb 6, 2011)

I guess I'll be callin Lawton and ordering one. Everything looks great Mike!


----------



## kendall blackburn (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi, i have  a question for you 
where did you get the red oak wood?
thanks!

p.s. I just bought a grill from Chaney


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 7, 2011)

kendall blackburn said:
			
		

> Hi, i have  a question for you
> where did you get the red oak wood?
> thanks!
> 
> p.s. I just bought a grill from Chaney



They got all kinds of wood for fire and cooking. It's way inexpensive. This is what I like fits perfect in the grill. It's mostly Red Oak wiht some Live Oak and White Oak. They got small logs for cooking in almost every flavor also. 

http://www.woodhillfirewood.com/


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Feb 7, 2011)

If they make the kettle insert, I totally need/want one!!!


----------

